# Could I put plow on my 1500 Chevy WT?



## woodmd (Feb 10, 2011)

My current setup is on a 2005, chevy 2500. Wanting to add another truck next year, but seeing if I could get by with my half ton It is a 2007, 1500 WT with 4wd and a 4.8L V8. I have run tahoes in the past but they had 5.3L. I am assuming with timbrens and the right ballast I would be ok?

Thanks


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

should be fine. crank the torsion bars and get timbrens if you need them. I dont care what kind of pick up you plow with ballast always helps. I dont think the 4.8 will matter, should be okay

What kind of plow do you have your eye on? don't go bigger then a 7.5.


----------



## woodmd (Feb 10, 2011)

I was planning on adding another Western Uni-Mount, 7.6 for sure. Wondering if it might be a good idea to look into one of their poly options. I have plowed with poly's before (meyer's) and they seemed to hold up fine. My hope for this 1500 would be to have it be strictly a residential truck or reserved for my small lots. We are adding a salt spreader to the 2500 so I would like to stay out of my residentials with that other than the long drives and circles.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

you could go poly, I dont think theres a real drastic weight difference but if you look at it for corrosion resistance i suppose it would work... Im not a huge poly fan, I dont like how they fade. just my .02.....


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

07 classic or new body style? The classic will hold a 7.5 pro plow fine new body style I would stay with a midweight.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

You going to put a Midweight or a Pro on it? You should be fine either way


----------



## woodmd (Feb 10, 2011)

Classic...not the new spaceship design they have now lol


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

woodmd;1237995 said:


> Classic...not the new spaceship design they have now lol


haha itll have no problem holding a 7' 6''


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

why is this in the pic section?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;1238029 said:


> why is this in the pic section?


It's not, you're in the chevy section. We all know it's just habit for you to surf the chevy section even before you got yours. Who cares about Dodge problems just scrap them


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol it was in the pic section, one of the mods must have moved it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;1239377 said:


> lol it was in the pic section, one of the mods must have moved it.


Oh, well at least you have seen the light and have started your conversion


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

*1500*

With Timbrens and some t-bar adjustment your half ton will handle the regular duty 7'6" nicely, there are many Chevy/GMC 1500's in my area running with the Fisher 7 1/2 ft RD.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

woodmd;1237808 said:


> I was planning on adding another Western Uni-Mount, 7.6 for sure.


You will need to find a used one, Western has not made the uni-mount for years.



STIHL GUY;1238023 said:


> haha itll have no problem holding a 7' 6''


Stihl guy; have you ever put a plow on a 07 or newer chevy 1500????? According to Fisher the only way he could install a SD would be if he had a 4.3L V-6 regular cab eight foot bed. Western says he can but an Mid-weight on that truck (4.3L) but outside of that it would be a HTS if we wants to go with one of the DD triplets.


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

basher;1239917 said:


> You will need to find a used one, Western has not made the uni-mount for years.
> 
> Stihl guy; have you ever put a plow on a 07 or newer chevy 1500????? According to Fisher the only way he could install a SD would be if he had a 4.3L V-6 regular cab eight foot bed. Western says he can but an Mid-weight on that truck (4.3L) but outside of that it would be a HTS if we wants to go with one of the DD triplets.


BOSS said I could not put any plow on my 1500, but I did. It's only 130# over FAWR and it handles the 7.5 STD POLY plow I put on it, just fine. No timbrens, no cranking of the Tbars. Just 475# of ballast in the rear.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

JimRoss;1240641 said:


> BOSS said I could not put any plow on my 1500, but I did. It's only 130# over FAWR and it handles the 7.5 STD POLY plow I put on it, just fine. No timbrens, no cranking of the Tbars. Just 475# of ballast in the rear.


Well you can do anything you want to take the liability for. Boss, Chevy, and maybe your insurance will all wash their hands of you and throw you to the legal wolves should you be involved in a physical injury automobile accident with the plow attached to the truck. You will find your insurance is not valid if you a preforming an illegal act and as soon as the plaintiff's lawyer's research or expert witness (they research well, and employ some knowledgeable experts, it's all billable time) find that there is a "illegal" (violating at least the 105 brake certification, gross brake capacity and gross axle weight limits) plow on the vehicle you may find yourself facing the courts all alone unless you pay your own legal bills. When you lose (and you will, unless you can prove someone else in a position of awareness did the installation) they will take everything you own and attach your wages if that does not cover the judgement.

But that's just my own humble opinion. Maybe I'll see you in court, I'll be the one getting paid to be on the witness stand.:waving:


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

basher;1241005 said:


> Well you can do anything you want to take the liability for. Boss, Chevy, and maybe your insurance will all wash their hands of you and throw you to the legal wolves should you be involved in a physical injury automobile accident with the plow attached to the truck. You will find your insurance is not valid if you a preforming an illegal act and as soon as the plaintiff's lawyer's research or expert witness (they research well, and employ some knowledgeable experts, it's all billable time) find that there is a "illegal" (violating at least the 105 brake certification, gross brake capacity and gross axle weight limits) plow on the vehicle you may find yourself facing the courts all alone unless you pay your own legal bills. When you lose (and you will, unless you can prove someone else in a position of awareness did the installation) they will take everything you own and attach your wages if that does not cover the judgement.
> 
> But that's just my own humble opinion. Maybe I'll see you in court, I'll be the one getting paid to be on the witness stand.:waving:


And how many 3/4 and 1 ton diesels with 9.2 XT V's running around, over thier FAWR are there as well?


----------



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

I have the complete truckside setup for your truck. I just sold my 2006 GMC 1500. It's the Western Ultra mount setup. 3 Plug setup with all wiring and truckside mount with all hardware. It includes all truckside wiring, 4 port module, truckside mount, relay and brand new battery cable. I had it on my truck for 2 years but moved up to 2500's and bigger. That truck was a great driveway truck. I had installed timbrens and never touched the torsion bars. I also always had weight in the rear as it had a cap and tools at all times. Send me an email or give me a call @ (516) 903-0011 

Thanks, Bob


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

JimRoss;1241138 said:


> And how many 3/4 and 1 ton diesels with 9.2 XT V's running around, over thier FAWR are there as well?


I sure there are tons and you are welcome to join them, I don't care.

I know about a couple in great detail, one of which is still pending:whistling:


----------



## skibum (May 11, 2009)

absolutely, I run a 2005 1500 ext cab with a 7.5 foot Fisher LD. I've also got the 4.8 liter engine and pushing snow fine. I don't run with ballast other than a 28inch snowthrower but think an additional 300 pounds in the bed could give me more traction. The Fisher LD was renamed to SD in 2007ish but is the same plow. I've never measure front end squat, but looks to be 1-1.5 inches when I raise the plow and have not touched the torsion springs. let me know if there's anything else you want to know about my setup.


----------



## woodmd (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. At beginning of post, I said "uni-mount" but meant ultra mount. Thanks for the corrections. I think I have been persuaded to go with a 7.5 footer and will post up pics this summer when I add it to the fleet! Appreciate the help guys.

-Mark


----------

